# Atomant's Training Style...



## AtomAnt (Oct 9, 2013)

I post nearly every weekday in Brick's thread but just to give some insight into what I am doing with my training and provide some ideas for others for their own training, I am posting up my current split. A lot of the concepts are taken from DC, such as widowmakers and rest-pause training. Information is widely available on these technique here and elsewhere, but I can entertain any questions on how they are performed. However, please research the concepts before asking the questions as spoon feeding readily available information is not something I do 

This program is intense and requires a dedicated nutrition plan because you are beating the piss out your body 6 days per week. I have been able to effectively drop body fat while maintaining muscle using this program and my recovery has been good, being that I am not excessively sore and am making consistent progress, due to my nutrition. This program focuses on progressive overload and requires one to increase the weight or reps every workout. Once the top of the rep range is reached (or close to it), the weight should be increased as you work your way back up the rep range. 

The program is attached for your viewing pleasure :headbang: Had to be as a .pdf  but you can download the excel file here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/2sqrdar46fx0quq/Atomant 6 Day HIT Training Anasci.xls


----------



## kubes (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing brother


----------



## xmen1234 (Oct 9, 2013)

That looks intense as hell.  Who is your coach, Satan? lol

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 9, 2013)

xmen1234 said:


> That looks intense as hell.  Who is your coach, Satan? lol
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



HAHAHA! Well self coached by satan's little helper, atomant lol 

I actually posted this first on Rajjin's new forum, Generation X Bodybuilding Forum - GenerationXBodybuilding.com


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks bro


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 10, 2013)

I like the frequency, probably contributes a lot to your success when combined with busting ass!

Hakw


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 10, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> I like the frequency, probably contributes a lot to your success when combined with busting ass!
> 
> Hakw



Definitely Hawk! I do much better hitting a muscle with more frequency and reduced volume... after doing a DC three way split I found I responded better than on the two-way.  Then when I did a Mountain Dog style routine I found certain things really fatigued muscles to the extreme for me (like the drop sets and partials) and of course i learned that RP training worked for me with DC...

I took what I found worked best for me in terms of frequency, volume and intensity and combined them all :headbang:

I do know that this will not always be the case for me and I will have to adapt my training as my body changes, but now, this is what suits me.


----------



## zezazi (Oct 10, 2013)

im an idiot. need to sleep


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 10, 2013)

zezazi said:


> atom, i know you do high reps but whats the reasoning behind only one set?
> 
> any chance you can post your diet?



Ummmmm I'm not trying to be a dick, but did you read what I said my program was on? DC training.... High reps? Well not exactly, maybe for WM, but that is still my 10-12 rep max. 

I clearly stated go do your research on DC in that post...

Edit: I can post my diet, but probably won't...


----------



## zezazi (Oct 10, 2013)

I read that you were doing DC but I wasn't familiar with it. sorry about the ignorance bro, been up for two days studying for finals.. wish i could erase posts brain is all zombied out


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice work Atom. Thanks for helping out with some great tips.. 

ZeZAzi is it finals already?


----------



## zezazi (Oct 10, 2013)

studying for the CPA and GRE. too much work brotha, last night had to pin some metatest for a boost to stay up. hahah!


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 10, 2013)

zezazi said:


> I read that you were doing DC but I wasn't familiar with it. sorry about the ignorance bro, been up for two days studying for finals.. wish i could erase posts brain is all zombied out



My diet is actually posted on Generation X Bodybuilding - GenerationXBodybuilding.com :headbang: See post 4 for my current diet: http://generationxbodybuilding.com/forum/nutrition/475-atomant-s-recomp-diet

The more the merrier over there.  It looks like it is turning out to be a nice community, much like here. 

Hopefully you guys will check it out.  And for vets with 2 or more years forum history, there are some additional features.


----------



## zezazi (Oct 10, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> My diet is actually posted on Generation X Bodybuilding - GenerationXBodybuilding.com :headbang: See post 4 for my current diet: http://generationxbodybuilding.com/forum/nutrition/475-atomant-s-recomp-diet
> 
> The more the merrier over there.  It looks like it is turning out to be a nice community, much like here.
> 
> Hopefully you guys will check it out.  And for vets with 2 or more years forum history, there are some additional features.




i signed up there a while back when i saw it advertised on PM. saw your diet, crazy intra stuff bro. keep up the good work.


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 10, 2013)

zezazi said:


> i signed up there a while back when i saw it advertised on PM. saw your diet, crazy intra stuff bro. keep up the good work.



I'm having a relatively good day... why not post it here too haha

Yeah, I am strong advocate of intra-workout nutrition and matching your diet to your training.  They need to go hand in hand. 

My intra-workout carbs are HBCDs a la Matt Porter's Muscle Intrusion


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 10, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Definitely Hawk! I do much better hitting a muscle with more frequency and reduced volume... after doing a DC three way split I found I responded better than on the two-way.  Then when I did a Mountain Dog style routine I found certain things really fatigued muscles to the extreme for me (like the drop sets and partials) and of course i learned that RP training worked for me with DC...
> 
> I took what I found worked best for me in terms of frequency, volume and intensity and combined them all :headbang:
> 
> I do know that this will not always be the case for me and I will have to adapt my training as my body changes, but now, this is what suits me.



We have discussed similar thinking in the past and after my meet I am going to begin high frequency pling under a coach with experience with that sort of thing and the concept is similar to your style, working up to one or two sets 3xEW. When I begin I would like to compare notes some more.

Hawk


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 11, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> We have discussed similar thinking in the past and after my meet I am going to begin high frequency pling under a coach with experience with that sort of thing and the concept is similar to your style, working up to one or two sets 3xEW. When I begin I would like to compare notes some more.
> 
> Hawk



No doubt Hawk! I am all about experimenting and trial and error. 

I would love to see your split once you plan it out and hear your experience. 

-atom


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 12, 2013)

I will keep you posted, meet is 11/9 so it will be after that.

Hawk


----------

